# Animal Medications



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, so maybe not really "alternative", since it uses modern medications but I couldn't find another place for this really...

There's a certain number of ailments at-home that we can readily and reliably identify in both humans and animals. It's regular to treat our animals at home when we have livestock for all sort of illnesses. It's not so uncommon to give meds at home for humans either... My mom was on blood pressure meds for months and it was a sub-Q injection and my dad gave them to her. I recently learned to give sub-q shots to my rabbits. It's no more difficult to look up the proper dosage and measure out 5ml of Motrin than it is to do the same of Amoxicillin.

The biggest problem for us humans is getting the medications. There's more restrictions on meds in this country than almost any other. In many counties you simply walk to the pharmacy, describe your symptoms and get the meds by paying for them. If you want something specific (cipro instead of cephalexin for example) you just ask.

I have a recurring (1-2 times a year) health condition that requires antibiotics to treat. I have tried natural remedies and they just haven't worked. Every time I need to treat it I have spent $75 and 3 hours at the doctor to rid myself of it.

Recently I read about using animal medications on humans and how many of the animal grade meds are actually human grade medication. Not even just processed under the same standards, or under a different capsule or form, but actually the EXACT same pills. Because secretly, animals have just as much sensitivity to impurities in their medications as we do, sometimes more.

So here's what I found. I ordered a bottle of 250MG Fish Mox, or Amoxicillin for fish. It's legal and it cost me $20 for 100 capsules. When I get my annoying problem I can take 500MG of amoxicillin twice a day for 3-7 days to cure it and I wanted a good all-around antibiotic. Meaning a minimum of four treatments per bottle, or about $5.

Here are two images (from rxlist.com and drugs.com) of 250 MG Amoxicillin pills for human use;

















Here's a picture of what came out of my Fish Mox bottle.











Well. I think I found my at-home alternative to those annoying doctors visits!

Anybody else find this to be the case? Anyone else try using things like this to cure their health issues, especially recurring ones where you KNOW what's wrong and what the treatment is? Just curious.

Also great for prepping. ;P To have in your bug out first aid kits.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

There are quite a few of us who do it and yes animal/human all the same med. Just be cautious and don't try it for everything, but if you already know what is wrong (like you said recurring) and you always receive the same diagnosis and treatment from the doc then I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Oh, wanted to add make sure you read the label very well there are some animal meds that have extra additives in them and you don't notice unless you read the fine print on the label. You don't want those. Blessings, Kat


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

All very good points, although in this case the fish mox is literally the same pill they prescribe in your doctor's office and a bottle of this many pills would run something like $100.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems there was a thread about using fish antibiotics for humans in here not long ago; but cannot find it now. Maybe a search....


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Those extra "additives" are primarily in the horse and cow meds, not the fish meds. Those fish meds are made in human dose size, so tell me - how does a goldfish swallow a 250 mg pill! LOL. Because fish are sooo sensitive to contamination, their antibiotics are VERY pure and yes, are made on the exact same manufacturering line as the labeled ones for humans.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

goatlady said:


> Those extra "additives" are primarily in the horse and cow meds, not the fish meds. Those fish meds are made in human dose size, so tell me - how does a goldfish swallow a 250 mg pill! LOL.


My SIL asked me this when she saw our bottle of fish Azithromycin. With the straightest face I could muster, I told her you do it as a suppository and when the fish gets skinny again it is time for another dose.:happy2:

Edited just in case...that was a joke folks. Please don't do this to your fish from either end.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

I know I have gotten antibiotics for my dogs a few times and they were the exact same pills as for humans as well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks ChocolateMouse for starting this thread. I was doing a search about these and discovered this site: http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/ 

Several items listed were what I've read about "humans" in this forum taking for human ailments. I cannot find that thread; so would like to varify this. *Do any of you have experience in using these specific meds; and if so, for what?*

*"Fish Mox" - Amoxicillin 250 mg...exp date Dec 2014*
*"Fish Flox Forte" - Ciprofloxacin 500 mg...July 2014*
*"Fish Flex" - Cephalexin/Keflex 250 mg...August 2015*
*"Fish Flex Forte" - Cephalexin/Keflex 500 mg...July 2014*
*"Fish Pen" - Penicillin 250 mg...May 2014*
*"Fish Pen Forte" - Penicillin 500 mg...Dec 2014*

I really like the information that site keep up-to-date about the expiration dates on these meds too.

Also, I'm not a doctor nor a nurse; however, I do know some "antibiotics" (if used improperly) can do harm. If I remember correctly, there are certain antibiotics for "bacteria"; certain antibiotics for virus and certain antibiotics for skin infections. We who know ourselves well still need to use these alternatives with caution. Would be nice if there was a simple book that explains these differences for lay people!

I think taking care of our own human illnesses is a good thing as long as we understand what we're doing. Example: The OP knew what his illness was; so could treat it. I too know I get sinus infections frequently and use to get strep throat frequently. [I do know Vitamin C helps with a sinus infection and I believe strep is a "virus" infection. I've been spraying with regular Listerine for strep; but it would be nice to know what "fish" antibiotics are useful for such a virus.] (Would be real nice not to have to continue making trips to the doctor for the same thing.)

David created an Usnea extract and I understand that is a "general" antibiotic, though I have no real idea what a "general" antibiotic is used for. Also we have a generator that creates Colloidal Silver that I've used internally recently to get rid of a congested chest (the light colored creation) and the darker colored creation has been used as a gargle and, when diluted, as an eye wash to cure my dog's eye infection.

I know there is much "alternatives" to medications that can be used as we homesteaders are constantly creating salves, lotions & soaps for these; however, most of this so far has been for simple skin irritations and not real infections. I also have been told a "Comfrey Tea" can cure a bleeding stomach ulcer, though I've had no need to try it.

Are there other "fish" meds that can be used safely by humans; if so, please share your reasoning for their use, how used and what the outcome was.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> Also, I'm not a doctor nor a nurse; however, I do know some "antibiotics" (if used improperly) can do harm. If I remember correctly, there are certain antibiotics for "bacteria"; certain antibiotics for virus and certain antibiotics for skin infections. We who know ourselves well still need to use these alternatives with caution. Would be nice if there was a simple book that explains these differences for lay people!


I like to check a website called Doom and Bloom. They are medical professionals and they explain very clearly what antibiotics work best for what illnesses - she had a four part article about it that was very informative. As for determining what illness you have - I agree everyone should proceed with caution. If you are not absolutely sure you know what it is, don't try to treat it yourself.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I do not have experience with the Fish medications. However, I work at a veterinary clinic and can tell you that we OFTEN swap meds with the local pharmacies. Our animal medications are the same ones that humans use, from the same production lines and packaged in different boxes with the animal dosing. DO NOT USE THE ANIMAL DOSE! Know what dose and frequency you need, as a human. Had a friend many many years ago try to use an injectable antibiotic made for his horses, downgraded to the human weight - let me tell you that he didn't sit down for a week and his rear was so swollen, he ended up at the doctor's office anyway. And I had a hard time NOT laughing at him. By the way - he DID manage to cure the initial illness.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooof, I bet that was bad.

One can find a lot of the appropriate dosing information online. It's all there, it's just our access to the medication that is restricted! As a kid my mom used to call up her pediatrician and say things like "We have strep going through the kids, I need a quart of liquid amoxicillin!" and he'd just prescribe it to her and she'd measure and give out the doses based on what was written in a medical book she bought. I'm the youngest of seven kids so a quart was about what it took.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sarah, can you name those meds you are talking about? Are they actually called the same whether prescribed to animal or human...just the packaging is different?

I'm going to check out that doom/gloom site. I figure the more I know the better off I am out here!


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> Sarah, can you name those meds you are talking about? Are they actually called the same whether prescribed to animal or human...just the packaging is different?
> 
> I'm going to check out that doom/gloom site. I figure the more I know the better off I am out here!


 
The Fishflex and stuff mentioned above is a certain brand. The ones I buy from aquatic pharmacy just say "amoxillin" or "azithromycin" so it tells you exactly what it is.


----------



## steve001968 (Nov 3, 2013)

Also said:


> Antibiotics are not useful for treating viral infections. They are effective for treating bacterial infections, including secondary bacterial infections in someone with a viral disease/infection. For example treating or preventing bacterial infection in HIV patients etc, but they will not do anything for the viral infection itself. Also for prevention of bacterial infection when multiple types of infection are possible, for example in the event of animal bite. Just don't expect the AB to protect you from rabies (a virus) just because they stop bacterial infection which can be transmitted by the same bite.
> 
> AFA the AB sold for fish I can personally attest all of them I have bought bear the exact same colors and markings on the capsules as those listed in references like drugs.com for human use. The colors and markings are exactly the same which certainly leads me to believe the drugs are the same. The liability implications for manufacturers to put a different medication in a capsule with identical markings are too significant for them to do it if the drugs in the capsule were any different. I believe they are exactly the same.
> 
> Obviously, like with almost anything else, the AB is just a tool and you have to know how and on what type of infection to use the various ones. If you can only stock a limited number broad spectrum with many common uses are obviously best.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll also throw in the information that's been mentioned in multiple threads here that the Indian company All Day Chemist has all the "fish mox" antibiotics plus a lot of additional choices. They *ask* for prescription information but the reality is you can just leave it blank and they'll send what you pay for. DW and I have a handful of scripts for asthma, chronic sinus inflammations, arthritis pain, antibiotics, antifungals, and even minor cardiac issues that we've been getting from them for over five years. It's easy just to add a couple of prepping sorts of antibiotics for the emergency kit into such shipments. A couple weeks ago, I looked at one of the "fishmycin" sites that had a 5-6 item assortment package deal for around $275, then added up the exact same numbers from ADC and got about $90 including the flat $25 S&H; plus, their inventory is human-oriented with individually bubble-wrapped foil packs of ten caps or tablets, generally. That packing *must* be better for storage than opening and closing a bottle of 500 loose caps, or whatever, especially if it's humid where you are.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Strep is a bacterial infection that responds well to penicillinamoxacillin in the appropriate dosage. Azithromycin if allergic, but must be at the 10mg per kg dose for at least 5 days in children to cover strep. I almost never prescribe th Z-pack (tapering dosage) any more because of this fact. Recurring strep infections may be due to deep infections in the tonsils, infected toothbrushes that are not discarded, or asymptomatic carriers in the household. At the first sign (TASTE) one should get extra sleep and start with vitamin c, zinc, Wellness Formula, etc. I often tell parents to use the Hall's MultiDefense lozenges because they taste good. If a patient has a good idea of what is going on with themselves, then I really don't have a problem calling in a prescription. Just don't turn me in to the Medical Board!


----------



## steve001968 (Nov 3, 2013)

DryHeat said:


> I'll also throw in the information that's been mentioned in multiple threads here that the Indian company All Day Chemist has all the "fish mox" antibiotics plus a lot of additional choices. They *ask* for prescription information but the reality is you can just leave it blank and they'll send what you pay for. DW and I have a handful of scripts for asthma, chronic sinus inflammations, arthritis pain, antibiotics, antifungals, and even minor cardiac issues that we've been getting from them for over five years. It's easy just to add a couple of prepping sorts of antibiotics for the emergency kit into such shipments. A couple weeks ago, I looked at one of the "fishmycin" sites that had a 5-6 item assortment package deal for around $275, then added up the exact same numbers from ADC and got about $90 including the flat $25 S&H; plus, their inventory is human-oriented with individually bubble-wrapped foil packs of ten caps or tablets, generally. That packing *must* be better for storage than opening and closing a bottle of 500 loose caps, or whatever, especially if it's humid where you are.


The thing about the ABs packaged for aquarium use is that they are really fairly expensive. Compare the price of something like fishflex 500 mg @ .36 or so per dose to generic veterinary Cephalexin from somewhere like kvsupply.com at about .07/500 mg capsule if bought in 500 X 500mg bottles. This kind of bulk pricing just shows how 90% of suppliers and distributors price gouge on medications with or w/o rx and this includes all the Indian ones I know of. If KV can sell for a little more than .07 for 500mg and still make a decent profit, which you know they do than the markup at .36+/500 mg does are crazy high. 5X as much packaged for fish as for veterinary use for the same drug. KV supply in bulk is a great way to go for people with animals who have vets who will write scripts for quantities. Vet drugs are just as good as human the same as the aquarium stuff.

http://www.kvsupply.com/cephalexin-500-mg-x-500-capsules

Cephalexin aka Keflex is great for UTIs in animals like dogs and people btw.


----------

